# dual chamber



## rparikh (Mar 6, 2012)

need coding help with placement of dual-chamber MRi-compatible pacemaker.
Is 33208 is the correct code for 2012.


----------



## crhunt78 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, 33208 is the correct code to use.  I don't think it matters what type of pacemaker is put in.  I always use 33208 for the insertion of a new dual chamber pacemaker.


----------

